# Thinking about Moving to Vancouver



## Padwayd (Sep 24, 2021)

My wife and I are thinking about moving to the Vancouver area and we’re looking for guidance and advice on what to do, what to ask, common struggles etc. any Guidance would be appreciated.
Kindly
Tommy


----------

